# Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische



## Patrick.P (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Da ich öfters mal in Holland Unterwegs bin. Wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand dort ein paar gute Angelplätze in Holland empfehlen kann. 

PAtrick


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Hi,
zum Thema Holland und Raubfische gibt es hier unzählige Beiträge.
Hier erst mal etwas Grundsätzliches zum angeln in Holland.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Und wenn du dann mal hier nachlesen möchtest 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=97

Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Am Wasser!!!

Ok, spass bei seite! überall ;-)!!!


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Kommt drauf an, wo du in Holland angeln willst!!
Und wie, vom Ufer? Boot? worauf??


----------



## RedArc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Ich würd sagen die komplette Ijssel ist ein top gewässer, für jeden was dabei, egal ob raub oder friedfisch.


----------



## RedArc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Die Kanäle sind auch nicht zu verachten!!!
Hab zum beispiel sehr gute Erfagrungen was Zander und Barsche angeht am Twentekanal in Enschede (NL) gemacht


----------



## Barschli (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

wie geht Ihr eigentlich vor, wenn Ihr auf der Suche nach neuen Angelplätzen seid?

Ich versuche es z.B mit dem Routenplaner von Michelin, der auch eine Satelitenansicht wie Google-Earth hat. 
Leider ist hier nicht immer zu erkennen, ob eine Anfahrt mit dem PKW bis ans Wasser möglich ist oder nicht, da gerade an der Maas die Rinder oft eingezäunt sind. Da ist natürlich mit dem PKW erst einmal Schluss. Oder die Zufahrt die man angeblich gesehen hat wird durch eine Schranke oder Durchfahrtsverbot gestoppt. Ein wenig laufen macht ja auch nichts. 

Aber manchmal ist die Maas selbst als Fußgänger kaum zugänglich. Und das sieht man halt nicht auf dem Satelitenbild wie hoch die Sträucher am Ufer gewachsen sind.

Gruß Roger


----------



## big-esox (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

die maas ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*



big-esox schrieb:


> die maas ist auch nicht schlecht



:vik: 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Also ich hätte ihm auch einfach das Wasser empfohlen für Raubfische...wenn er oft in Holland is, dann kann er sich doch eigene Plätze erschließen, die vielleicht nicht überlaufen sind...


----------



## micha1581 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

also, wenn ich mir neue Angelplätze suche nehm ich meine Rute, und die fängigsten köder und dann geht die SUCHE los. so machen es alle.........

vg


----------



## zorra (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Mensch Ihr jungen Bengels wo ist euer Pioniergeist wollt ihr alles auf dem Silber Tablett?????????????:q
gr.zorra


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Hi,
zumal heute ein guter Spot morgen mehr sein muss , man(n) muss sich wirklich selber die Mühe machen und sich seine Spots suchen.
Wäre ja sonst auch langweilig wenn man Angelstelle X empfohlen bekommt und einen Hecht oder Zander nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser zieht.
Na ja , wenn man hier zwischen den Zeilen unter Angeln in den Niederlanden ................... mitliest wurde schon der ein oder andere Spot genannt.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*



Barschli schrieb:


> wie geht Ihr eigentlich vor, wenn Ihr auf der Suche nach neuen Angelplätzen seid?
> 
> Leider ist hier nicht immer zu erkennen, ob eine Anfahrt mit dem PKW bis ans Wasser möglich ist oder nicht, da gerade an der Maas die Rinder oft eingezäunt sind. Da ist natürlich mit dem PKW erst einmal Schluss. Oder die Zufahrt die man angeblich gesehen hat wird durch eine Schranke oder Durchfahrtsverbot gestoppt. Ein wenig laufen macht ja auch nichts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Hi,
na ja , bisher hat man vom TE nichts mehr gehört , so wichtig kanns wohl nicht sein 
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## silviomopp (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

#6  die besten waren die Gewässer in und um Roermond...#6


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*

Hi,
die Betonung liegt aber auf waren .
Als ich vor gut 10 Jahren da noch angelte waren das wirklich Traumgewässer,heute leider nicht mehr .
Ist nicht schlecht da , aber leider völlig überlaufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## silviomopp (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo fang ich Holland am besten Raubfische*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Betonung liegt aber auf waren .
> Als ich vor gut 10 Jahren da noch angelte waren das wirklich Traumgewässer,heute leider nicht mehr .
> Ist nicht schlecht da , aber leider völlig überlaufen.
> Gruß Udo





..genau *Waren *mal gute Gewässer, ein bekannter fährt immer doch dahin, aber mit Boot und Echolot usw... #d


----------

